# new here



## PTPT (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm new to this board but have been around others since 2002. Just looking at some different boards to expand my knowledge.  This place looks awesome and it's an honor to be part of one of the top forums


----------



## brazey (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## sixsix250 (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome aboard PTPT


----------



## Riles (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## jas101 (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Geoff Roberts (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome to IronMag! You showed up a good time. Big things coming at IronMag!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTPT (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanx for the welcome.  Good to be hear and hear some different people with knowledge


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome to the fourm brother

use kmartone10 for 10% off


----------



## PTPT (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the 10%. Appreciate it


----------



## Bazinga (Feb 13, 2015)

PTPT said:


> I'm new to this board but have been around others since 2002. Just looking at some different boards to expand my knowledge.  This place looks awesome and it's an honor to be part of one of the top forums


  Well said...and my feelings too!


----------



## anaesthetic (Feb 13, 2015)

hello!


----------

